# Anybody need any blueprints created?



## johnmcc69 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for some new CAD projects to work on to increase my skillset.
If you have some hand drawings, sketches, drawings on napkins, let me
Know. I'll model 'em up in 3D CAD & can give you the finished drawings
in PDF, STP, DWG, ETC.
I don't have any machines (yet), so this is how I enjoy this great hobby for now.

Did I mention I'll do this for free? Providing that it is not so complicated that it would
Me months to complete.

Maybe I can help with a team build? 

Let me know what you have, I'd like to have a shot at it & help someone out.

Kind regards,
John


----------



## ausdier (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi John.
You should be able to find plenty of plans on the net to practice with.
Look in the plans section here.
Here is one of Elmer Verburg'S.


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (May 28, 2012)

Hey John check your PM's I have a project for you which I would also be willing to share with the HMEM group when completed.

Greg Knipp


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 28, 2012)

There are drawings on this site for a Bernay and a Dake engine, both of which should give you a good run for your money. I have made 3D models for both, but it would be a good exercise.

There are some twin compound marine drawings on here somewhere also that would be a good challenge.

Pat J


----------



## johnmcc69 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Pat,
I know exactly the twin marine you're talking about.
The plans were all in French/metric? 
Beautiful engine. Had reversing gear?


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 28, 2012)

John-

Nope, this was a compound engine (actually two separate engines I think) from an old magazine from the early 1900's.

I will look for them.
If it is in the public domain, I will try to post it here.

Pat J

Edit:
Ok, I uploaded the old magazine articles from 1923 and 1924 for compound model steam engines. I am pretty sure these are now in the public domain.
Someone posted a 3D model on here of one of these engines not too long ago. You can do a search to see what they did. 

Edit 02:
Here is the original HMEM post. I remember now, the most spectacular hand burn photo I have ever seen on HMEM, and definitely a good reminder to be safe with what you do.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15543.0

Edit 03:
Dave (I call him "the hand-burn guy", no disrespect intended) actually sent me a Solidworks file for the compound twin, which is for a partially complete model, and his work is very impressive.


----------



## johnmcc69 (May 28, 2012)

You folks are great.
I'm trying to post some screen shots
of what i've done. I'm havin some problems
on my end. Sit tight....


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 13, 2020)

Long time ago..
 Was blessed enough to work with quite a few really good fellows..
 Gave me a chance..
 The years have passed, thanks to all of you!


----------

